# P0133 Again - badly fouled sensors



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Can't help on the fuel trim or MI dealers, but nice, informative post!


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> Can't help on the fuel trim or MI dealers, but nice, informative post!


I concur. Well done as always Rev.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. I hope I don't have this problem, but if I do, this thread is the first place I'll start.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

good report......... I think we are the forgotten ones now that they don`t use this engine .there is a pending recall up here (Canada) that's been going on for sometime. they say no parts. I think they don't care.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

update: I've put about 1500 miles on now since I cleaned the sensor, and the code has not returned. Hoping I'm done with that episode now. Still need to find a dealer to do the fuel trim update and figure out if it I can convince them it should be covered under warranty since the ECM is an emissions warranty item.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Its going to be an uphill battle to get the ECM reprogram, as it is mentioned in a service bulletin, and states to only perform it if the car is currently experiencing issues or a CEL.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Hopefully the fact that I've had to replace or clean every sensor in my exhaust system, due to a variety of CEL codes, over the course of the past 3 years will be enough to convince them. If not, I guess an hour's labor is still a lot cheaper than replacing yet another NOX sensor or other emissions-related parts, if it will help to prevent that from happening.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Keep us posted. Glad to hear of progress that looks good so far.


----------



## oreo382 (Sep 17, 2014)

Had this code at 12000km,dealer checked sensors and said no soot.Quote from the work order "Scanned for code0133,checked SI for bulletin,none found,disconnected and removed O2 sensor,inspected for soot build up--ok.circuit tested normal,Checked TIS for software update,found new updates to correct condition,reprogrammed ecm,cleared code,road tested and ok." Now at 26000km and so far ok. So it looks like there is an ecm reprogram software update.I'm from Canada and my 2014 was built in jan. 2014. Hope this helps.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Mine popped a P0133 today, with 19,500 miles on it. I have an appointment with the dealer in the morning. Just this morning, I checked all 5 clamps. Two of them needed a quarter to half turn to snug them. The other three were good.

Edit: If indeed this problem is (or can be) caused by pussyfooting the Go pedal, then I am guilty. And it would appear that an Italian tune-up is in order prior to visiting the dealer.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

beaurrr said:


> Mine popped a P0133 today, with 19,500 miles on it. I have an appointment with the dealer in the morning. Just this morning, I checked all 5 clamps. Two of them needed a quarter to half turn to snug them. The other three were good.
> 
> Edit: If indeed this problem is (or can be) caused by pussyfooting the Go pedal, then I am guilty. And it would appear that an Italian tune-up is in order prior to visiting the dealer.


Or maybe after. You might get a few free sensors out of the deal...


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Free sensors would be nice, especially if they find a defect along the way. I wonder if there is a possible leak in the high pressure side of the intake. I thought I had read about it here somewhere.

I accept that too much pokey driving may contribute to the sensors sooting up, but I have to wonder if there is an underlying condition that is causing more soot to form than normal. Seems like even a mildly rich condition could account for excessive sooting and increased fuel consumption.

I'm hoping the TAC will force some proper troubleshooting.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

The dealer just called. He said they put in a new O2 sensor. It's only been 4 hours since I dropped it off. I wonder how that whole thing about having to go through the TAC went, since no parts were actually shipped.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

beaurrr said:


> The dealer just called. He said they put in a new O2 sensor. It's only been 4 hours since I dropped it off. I wonder how that whole thing about having to go through the TAC went, since no parts were actually shipped.


O2 isn't on restriction anymore, so they can obtain or stock it now. Whether they consulted TAC or diagnosed properly is another question. 

Should have smoke tested intake, intercooler, and exhaust and checked EGR, but maybe they just threw a part at it. 

Keep good records in case it re-emerges after B2B warranty is up as a result of something the neglected.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

revjpeterson said:


> O2 isn't on restriction anymore, so they can obtain or stock it now. Whether they consulted TAC or diagnosed properly is another question.
> 
> Should have smoke tested intake, intercooler, and exhaust and checked EGR, but maybe they just threw a part at it.
> 
> Keep good records in case it re-emerges after B2B warranty is up as a result of something the neglected.


The repair order doesn't say anything about smoke testing, only that the part was replaced and that the ecm was "reprogrammed to reset fuel trim values". I wish I knew what that actually meant.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

beaurrr said:


> The repair order doesn't say anything about smoke testing, only that the part was replaced and that the ecm was "reprogrammed to reset fuel trim values". I wish I knew what that actually meant.


There is rumored to be a TSB about this, but I don't think I've ever seen it.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

beaurrr said:


> The repair order doesn't say anything about smoke testing, only that the part was replaced and that the ecm was "reprogrammed to reset fuel trim values". I wish I knew what that actually meant.


A fuel trim update to the ECM has been mentioned many times around here as part of various repairs. It was also mentioned in the now-disappeared recall letter as part of the repair procedure for dealing with the NOX1/O2 sensor recall.


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

I didn't think to press them for smoke testing. But I do have 11 months of B2B remaining...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

revjpeterson said:


> A fuel trim update to the ECM has been mentioned many times around here as part of various repairs. It was also mentioned in the now-disappeared recall letter as part of the repair procedure for dealing with the NOX1/O2 sensor recall.


I added this info to my "Common Issues" thread


----------

